# Five Ten Impact Sizing - when did it all seem to change? Sam Hill Impact vs Impact Pro



## richgardiner (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi guys,

Looking to get some new five tens just after Christmas, I'm undecided between the Sam Hill Impacts or to try out the Impact Pros. I've got some Sam Hill V3 Impacts that I bought in 2015 in UK 8.5.

As far as I can tell, the only difference between my current shoes and the latest Sam Hill shoes on sale now is that there's now an adidas logo on the tongue - yet in so many of the five ten reviews people are saying they are too tight a fit now since Adidas took over and you have to go up half a size.

Does anyone know if this is the case with the Sam Hill Impacts? Do the impact pros fit fairly similarly to the sam hills? A lot of the impact pro reviews said they came up tight. The impact pro looks pretty good as it's going to be lighter and dry quicker than the sponges I've currently got.

Cheers


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Click on the sizing chart on this Chain Reaction page. It shows that Five Ten changed its sizes in 2019 and compares the new and old: Five Ten Impact Sam Hill MTB Shoes | Chain Reaction Cycles

Tim


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

My sizing with five ten has remained the same over the years with different models of shoes. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

natas1321 said:


> My sizing with five ten has remained the same over the years with different models of shoes.


Exactly this. It is possible that the quoted US and or UK shoe sizes have changed since Adidas took over, but I only ever go by actual foot length in cm when sizing Five Tens and it always works well for me. These reference dimensions from Five Ten's size chart haven't changed, and the best way to get a good fitting is to measure your foot using the given method and look up the best fit from the chart. Even better, measure both feet, then you'll have a choice (biggest foot? smallest foot? average?) as invariably an individuals foot size is a little uneven.


----------

